# Advice on a Used Ariens ST724



## BigL2G (Jan 19, 2019)

Hey guys posted earlier on a different ariens unit and was sold before i could even get advice on it, found another one this one is a ST724, seller says its about 20 years old, he paid 1174 for it couple years ago that its in great condition garaged kept, saying that has all paperwork and that hes only used about 20 times, he asking $400 but i think good chance I can maybe get for $300. just man seems like a lot for a 20 year old machine, just looking to get your guys opinion if its worth the money. Here are some pictures, my budget is around $300 and this is my first time buying a blower would like something that will last a bit. live in chicago i have a big driveway, its more long then wide, im open to suggestions for something in the $300 range, thank you all again in advanced.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! The machine looks to be in great shape, but the price seems a bit high to me, at least based on machines in the Boston area. I think $300 would be more like what I'd be willing to pay. It has an OHV Tecumseh engine, so the machine can't be too old, but it's 7hp. 

The larger ST824 is a fairly common machine, and I see them listed on the Chicago Craigslist. This one is $295, 8hp, he claims good condition, though you'd want to get pictures (and maybe post them here) for more details. 

Edit, sorry, forgot the link:
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/grd/d/gilberts-ariens-snow-thrower/6792350766.html

What kind of storms do you get? How much snow, and is it wet, or dry? If you're getting big storms (say 12"+), and/or it's wet, you want enough power that you can clear quickly. Having more than 7hp, if possible, might be nice. Saying it's a big driveway is a tricky description, since that may mean something different to each person. Any idea of how long and how wide?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

How long is your driveway? Single car... double car ..etc? Incline or flat? Any sidewalk to be cleared? If so, how much?

In New England, that ST724 would probably sell for right around $250. Seller might get $300 if the used snow blower market starts to tighten up, but lack of snow has really kept the prices low.


----------



## BigL2G (Jan 19, 2019)

hey man thanks for your quick response, im pretty sure I can get him down to $300, and from the pics it does look to be in really good shape, im a complete noob with snow blowers so just wanted to make sure a near 20 year old machine was worth the asking price, my driveway is about 150 feet long by about 10-12ft wide. living in chicago we get all kinds of snow, in extreme cases we can get about 12" and up but thats kind of rare. i would say most storms gets up about less then a foot of snow and it can be dry or wet.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

If I was looking for snow blower in your market.... I would be ALL OVER this machine. Brand Spanking New for $500 See if you can get another $50.00 off and steal the machine.

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/grd/d/south-bend-like-new-ariens-snowblower/6797324196.html

Ariens 24 Classic with 208cc engine and 9.5ft/lbs of torque


----------



## BigL2G (Jan 19, 2019)

Freezn said:


> If I was looking for snow blower in your market.... I would be ALL OVER this machine. Brand Spanking New for $500 See if you can get another $50.00 off and steal the machine.
> 
> https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/g...797324196.html
> 
> Ariens 24 Classic with 208cc engine and 9.5ft/lbs of torque





i get an error when i click the link, any chance you can double check it for me so i can take a peak? thanks again!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

$300 -$400 is a good price range...that machine is clean and harldy used...


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/grd/d/south-bend-like-new-ariens-snowblower/6797324196.html

Sorry. Not sure why the original link didn't work


----------



## BigL2G (Jan 19, 2019)

Freezn said:


> How long is your driveway? Single car... double car ..etc? Incline or flat? Any sidewalk to be cleared? If so, how much?
> 
> In New England, that ST724 would probably sell for right around $250. Seller might get $300 if the used snow blower market starts to tighten up, but lack of snow has really kept the prices low.





150 ft long by about 10-12ft wide does have a sidewalk/pathway i have to clear to get to front door 20ft long by maybe 3ft wide, its pretty much flat no incline,


----------



## BigL2G (Jan 19, 2019)

Freezn said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/grd/d/south-bend-like-new-ariens-snowblower/6797324196.html
> 
> Sorry. Not sure why the original link didn't work



got it thanks! wow that really is a nice machine, hes about 1.5 hours away from me in Indiana and seems firm on $500 and thats about $200 more then I wanted to spend, but it is brand new, when you factor in a 20 year old machine is 300 and a brand new one is only 200 more it really does make me want to consider the new one.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

For what looks like an unused machine, I'd be firm on the $500 too  I edited my previous post to add the Craiglist link to the $295 machine I referenced. Sorry, I forgot to add the link originally.


----------



## BigL2G (Jan 19, 2019)

RedOctobyr said:


> For what looks like an unused machine, I'd be firm on the $500 too  I edited my previous post to add the Craiglist link to the $295 machine I referenced. Sorry, I forgot to add the link originally.



thank you i just saw it, reached out to seller for more info thanks. :smile2:


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Your decision also depends on how much maintenance you are willing to do. These machines do require some maintenance, even the newer ones. Many forum members here enjoy working on machines, so their inputs may be biased a bit (no offense to any of you). If you are not wanting to do any work, then you will need a dealer/mechanic you can trust, and a newer machine may better fit your needs.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Either of the machines posted in this thread should serve you well. Let us know how you make out!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF BigL2G

A 20 year old machine can bring some pretty good money if it's a quality brand and in good shape as parts are still available and it might well be better built than some of the new stuff.
Just depends on if you can do some maintenance yourself or if the idea of going new and getting a warranty sounds easier. Just remember to check into if they come to you or who has to transport it and if there's a charge.
That's if you actually bought new, new. 

.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Good points about needing to be up for checking over a used machine, to ensure it's ready for action, before you need to use it. 

There are a lot of DIY folks on the site, for sure. But at some point, as the budget goes down, the likelihood of needing to get your hands a bit dirty goes up  Fortunately, snowblowers aren't terribly complex machines, and there are lot of people on here willing to help.


----------



## BigL2G (Jan 19, 2019)

thanks guys, i appreciate all the feedback, think im leaning towards the pre owned ones just because i really dont want to spend more then $300 right now, and if these ones im looking at are as in good condition as they claim im hoping ill be ok, i also just came across another ariens 932101 - 824, looks to be in good shape and they are asking for $300, it seems to be a step up from the st724 if I am correct so if that one is good condition I will probably lean towards that. will let you guys know what i decide and hopefully i make a good choice! thank you all so much again


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

donyboy73's YouTube videos are excellent. This is his video about buying a used snowblower, and what to look for: 





Good luck! Condition is obviously a factor. But if you can get a more powerful machine, especially for the same price, you'll rarely regret it, as long as it's still in good condition. 

PS: You're likely better off with a quality used machine (Ariens, Toro, etc), than a new bargain-priced machine. My current Ariens (from around 2000) was $250, and needed some work. It's been a workhorse for the last 5 years. I would take it, in a heartbeat, over a new $500-750 big-box store machine.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Here's my 50 yo one that still runs great.











h


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

The Blower you are looking at is real nice... It is in great shape just by looking. Go for $300.

I would have the person run the engine for you and make sure he runs it for more than 10 seconds.

Make sure it idles at a nice & steady quiet Idle have him run it at full throttle and make sure it runs steady and does not over rev. Run it at full throttle for a minute or two should sound even. 

Listen to this video as well but that machine looks clean:







Listen to this video from 7:07 to 7:45.....this how engine should sound when running right. Little bobs are okay at idle. But when adjusting throttle lever from hi to low it should lower rpm and raise Rpm smoothly.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Whoops sorry Red!!!! I swear your vid. was not there when I started typing mine. No toe stepping here.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd Avoid that Model. That has the "Small" Bucket, and Likely has the Problematic Plastic Wheels. Look for a 924 Series Machine with Locking Differential.


----------



## BigL2G (Jan 19, 2019)

Jackmels said:


> I'd Avoid that Model. That has the "Small" Bucket, and Likely has the Problematic Plastic Wheels. Look for a 924 Series Machine with Locking Differential.


do you mean avoid the ST724 model? so far its actually looking like I am taking a pass on that ST724 and instead going for the Ariens 824. I just left from seeing it and here are some pics i took and a video of the blower running, video is short only 6 seconds but it sounded ok to me. the blower looked barely used and i watched the videos posted on here earlier and the blower seemed to check all the boxes, so i was going tomorrow to pick it up with my cousin im kinda excited to be honest but im hoping its a good model because the blower looks and appears to be mechanically sound. $300

Video of blower running - https://photos.app.goo.gl/Vi2dbGA67exrcPqu8

Pics - https://imgur.com/a/xohOEW8


----------



## BigL2G (Jan 19, 2019)

Hey guys just want to go ahead and give a quick update, I went ahead and purchased the Ariens 824 for $300 from a guy and just finished up blowing my driveway, pretty happy with my purchase, never thought id see the day id be as excited for a snow blower like i was today. My only thing is it seems the chute crank was being held together by a bolt and a nut. fell off almost after a good 5 minutes of use, wasnt too big of an inconvenice but once i finished searched the manual real quick and it looks like i found the part its a Ariens 06714500 Spring Clip Pin that I have to order, anyone recommended site to order one? can I pick one up local? 

Finally one last question, i did notice the chute seemed to be kinda loose and would rotate position as i was blowing, is there anything i can tighten or is there a way to make it so the chute doesnt move as much? besides that so far I am glad I went with this unit, seems to be in great shape and handled the snow great for the most part. Thanks again everyone for the advice!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Awesome, congrats on the new machine! I'd look for an Ariens dealer near you, and call them, for the spring clip pin. 

Ariens dealer locator: 
https://www.ariens.com/en-us/dealer-locator

You can get the clip on eBay, but you might get a better price locally: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ariens-06714500-Hair-Pin-Fits-Lawn-Mowers-Blowers-Free-Shipping/183617077896?epid=1184246059&hash=item2ac06e4288:g:h3kAAOSwgfRcLNJT:rk:1f:1&frcectupt=true

It looks like your chute control is similar to mine. For mine, the chute crank rod goes into a little gearbox, right where the rod goes to the chute. On the underside of that gearbox, mine has a nut that puts tension on a spring that provides friction for the mechanism, to hold it in-place. Tighten that nut to make the chute control tighter. You'll have to twist the crank harder, but the chute will be less likely to "wander". There is a plastic washer with a square hole in that assembly as well, that washer eventually wore out/broke on my machine. So if you were still having trouble, you could check that this washer was intact. But I'd start with just tightening the nut.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or if it's easier you could pick-up another bolt and a nylock nut. The nylock will allow you to leave it loose enough not to bind yet not back off. I'd use stainless steel for both.
I'd check to make sure the other guy didn't drill out that hole for the bolt. Might be the clip won't snap in and stay.

.


----------



## BigL2G (Jan 19, 2019)

RedOctobyr said:


> Awesome, congrats on the new machine! I'd look for an Ariens dealer near you, and call them, for the spring clip pin.
> 
> Ariens dealer locator:
> https://www.ariens.com/en-us/dealer-locator
> ...


thanks found the nut youre talking about, will def give this a try



Kiss4aFrog said:


> Or if it's easier you could pick-up another bolt and a nylock nut. The nylock will allow you to leave it loose enough not to bind yet not back off. I'd use stainless steel for both.
> I'd check to make sure the other guy didn't drill out that hole for the bolt. Might be the clip won't snap in and stay.
> 
> .


doesnt seem like it was drilled it, this is what im working with, what you think? gonna try ordering the clip and if that dont work ill try the nylock


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That picture is not what I was expecting. I found an older picture of my machine that happens to show my chute crank universal-joint. Those squared-off joints use a "permanent" pin, which I believe may be pressed-in. 



The spring clip pin holds that u-joint assembly to the 2 chute crank rods. The spring clips go around the round pieces that accept the crank rods. 



I think you need the straight pin that holds the u-joint together. In which case a bolt & nylock nut is probably a more-practical fix. I'm guessing those individual pins that hold the u-joint together are not available by themselves. Or even if they are, maybe that pin fell out for a reason, maybe the hole wore itself a little too big.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You've got eyes on so if you think the clip will work I'd go with it. I like going factory when I can, back yard it when I have to. :wink2:
I'd try to find a local Ariens dealer. Hopefully they'd have one on hand. Might be a few bucks more but you'd have it right away. You might want to check what it would be online with shipping before you walk into a dealer just so you have some comparison. I've found that a lot of times a small part is more expensive in shipping & handling than it's cost. 

.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Another possible source if the two mentioned don't have it is Jack's Small Engines:

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/

I've been occasionally buying stuff from them for 20+ years and no issues.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Jacks's is good. But the last time I checked, their minimum shipping charge was something like $8, which is annoying. Especially if it's something that can go in an envelope. Apologies if that's changed. I always at least check eBay and Amazon, sometimes one will have a good deal.


----------

